# Thinking about getting pet goats... Lots of questions!



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 20, 2011)

Ive never keep goats. I would like them to keep the underbrush down and back yard looking good. Heres what ive got...

1 Acre, Mostly Oaks, all the small trees and underbrush have been cleared, not much grass (maby 500 sq ft), rear of property is a shallow but clean creek about 4 ft wide, very hilly but some flat areas. I live just north of Charlotte NC so winters can be harsh. 

Questions: 
Ive got 10 leland cypresses in the area that I would like to keep, will they try to eat them?

Will I need to fence across the creek or will they be scared to cross it?

Will they poo in one area or all over? I live in a residential area so I cant have it smelling like a farm.

How many goats and what kind should I go with?

Will they drink out of the creek so I wont have to keep them with fresh water?

Will coyotes be a problem?

Any special care for the winter? 

I assume I will need to build them a decent shelter and several things for them to climb on. Also some kind of a timed feeder and keep some dry hay availible at all times. Anything else I will need? 

Thanks alot!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Wherever the goats are they will poo.
With a 4ft creek they might just jump right over to get to "greener grass".
You want to get at least 2 or even 3 to start. Or they will be lonely.

Breed is up to you. For pet you might want Nigerian dwarfs or pygmys. Or if you want pets and milk you can go with a dairy breed.

No matter what breed you get you will need Hay, grain, salt, shelter and dry bedding,some sort of a fence, and caprine tools...such as hoof trimmers. You will also want a med. cabinate with a first aid kit.

I imagine thats a breed of dogs. Most, but not all dogs get along good with goats. We call the a LGD.

Without a closed in shelter or a coyote proof fence they could be a problem.

I hope I answered all your questions.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I live just north of Charlotte NC so winters can be harsh. _They will need shelter to get out of he weather_

Questions: 
Ive got 10 leland cypresses in the area that I would like to keep, will they try to eat them? _They may chew the bark off and damage the trees you would want to protect the trunks with a fence cage or chicken wire._

Will I need to fence across the creek or will they be scared to cross it? _They may walk thru it if it is shallow or jump right over._

Will they poo in one area or all over? I live in a residential area so I cant have it smelling like a farm. _They will pop absolutely everywhere but I don't find it smells._

How many goats and what kind should I go with? _Up to you. Smaller breeds like Pygmy and Nigerian Dwarf eat less and require smaller shelter. You must have at least 2 since they are a herd animal. You don't want bucks if you are worried about neighbors and smell stick to does and wethers._

Will they drink out of the creek so I wont have to keep them with fresh water? _What is upstream? Does it freeze over?_

Will coyotes be a problem? _Yes they sure can be. I have a Livestock Guardian breed dog (Anatolian Shepherd). Some people also use mini donkeys or lammas. _

Any special care for the winter? _Shelter that stays dry, access to non frozen water. Hay and possibly even grain. _

I assume I will need to build them a decent shelter and several things for them to climb on. Also some kind of a timed feeder and keep some dry hay availible at all times. Anything else I will need? _free choice loose goat minerals. and maybe some things I can't think of off hand._


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Yup freedom star hit the nail on the head  :thumb: If you are worried about coyotes get a Livestock Guardian (there are several breeds of dogs people use as well as donkeys and llamas. We have a Great Pyrenees dog and she is absolutely wonderful...anything comes near those goats and she lets us know....now Great pyrenees are barkers so if neighbors are close you may want to choose something else. We raise Pygmies and Nigerians just because they are miniature goats and easier to handle In my opinion. Plus they do eat less and require smaller shelter than bigger goats. But you will want to get medicines in case something happens to your goats. Never know what they can get into! Good luck.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Logan said it


----------

